# clean fish out of pond



## GOOFOFF (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a one acre pond I would like to clean out trash fish and restock with only catfish. what is the best way of doing this. what chemical can I use that is not harmful to horses or humans.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

You'll find anything you could possibly want to know about pond mgmt here....good luck!

http://www.pondboss.com/forums/ubbthreads.php


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

GOOFOFF said:


> I have a one acre pond I would like to clean out trash fish and restock with only catfish. what is the best way of doing this. what chemical can I use that is not harmful to horses or humans.


I say let me come fish them out, but that at my catch rate, could take a LONG TIME! 

Be my friend?


----------



## SeaPro2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

*cleanout pond*

the only way to do it is to drain it and let it dry for a few week. what kind of trash fish do you got in there..
if you ever needed to stock your pond with catfish IM me i got about 150 acre of 1-4 lbs CAT or you can call me 832.403.7460


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Draining and drying is the best and safest way. That way you can fertilize and prepare the bottom for refilling.
If you have horses using the old tried and true Rotenone is a problem. You could fence them off but horses being horses one would knock it down and get to the water.
By drawing down so you still have water for the stock you can siene,net or electric shock to get the majority of the existing fish. If you did this in July the hot weather on a shollow pond might kill most of them but the stink and polluted water might not be very pleasant.
Just some off the cuff suggestions. Meadowlark will have all the answers.


----------



## GOOFOFF (Feb 18, 2009)

thank all you guys for the help


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> ... Meadowlark will have all the answers.


Thanks for the vote of confidence :smile: I think. About the only thing I do know with certainty is that I don't have all the answers, or even most of the answers...

I like what Sunbeam advised and prefer draining and drying over the use of chemicals and also over lowering and seining.

Don't know what "trash" fish you have exactly (funny how one persons trash is another persons treasure applies especially well in fish) but some species can survive in incredible bad conditions. I once had a small pond go completely dry one summer only to come back the following winter with lots of small bluegill. They or their eggs survived in nothing but a moist mud for months and then sprang to life when water came back in. They are survivors and will find a way.

If/when you drain it, would be a good time to get all the muck out and clean things up and maybe add some structure. I've done this before more than once...and start by knocking a hole in the dam with a backhoe. Then if you so desire bring in a dozer to clean it out.

Its probably cheaper in terms of money just to throw Rotenone at it ,but it does have some risks and also unless applied properly can miss some fish in the process. Good luck.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I heard tell dynamite works well.


----------



## Coach Jordan (Nov 19, 2009)

I had a tank going dry last summer and called all over the place to get rotenoe. Everyone I talked to said you could not buy rotenoe any more. If you know of a place I can buy it please let me know.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Put in a couple of 5lb yellow cat. Soon you won't have any trash fish and two big fat yellows to eat.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

rat race said:


> Put in a couple of 5lb yellow cat. Soon you won't have any trash fish and two big fat yellows to eat.


Or even 10-15 lbs...I likey!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Coach Jordan said:


> I had a tank going dry last summer and called all over the place to get rotenoe. Everyone I talked to said you could not buy rotenoe any more. If you know of a place I can buy it please let me know.


Coach,

I may be wrong, but I think you can still order it from most feed stores...but you have to have a current special applicators license.

I'm not recommending this, but hydrated lime applied generously to a lowered/partially drained pond will kill most if not all of the fish. The lime will dramatically alter the ph level quickly and the fish can not tolerate it. Hydrated lime is the stuff we used to use long ago in outhouses...that brings back memories sad_smiles...but for many probably that's before your time. It is not the same as agricultural lime.

Again, I'm not recommending this...just saying it will kill the fish and is a "natural" product that has zero long term implications.


----------

